# Wieviel FPS habt ihr in DiRT3 ?



## streetjumper16 (3. Juni 2011)

Hii @ all 

Ich habe hier noch nicht so ein Thema gefunden und deshalb möchte ich gerne mal eins eröffnen ^^

Wollte mal wissen was ihr so an FPS in dem Game DiRT3 habt!! Finde das Game der absolute Hammer und spiele es eig jeden Tag  
Könnt ja noch euer System dazu schreiben 

Habe im Durchschnitt 112 FPS mit max. Einstellungen, DX11 und 1920x1080 
Min. FPS sind da 85 FPS 

Zweites Bild ist ohne Crossfire  63 FPS im Durchschnitt und 53 FPS ist das Minimum 

1090T @ 3,8GHz
2x HD 5870 @ 900/1250MHz
8GB DDR3 Ram


LG streetjumper16 (Chris)


----------



## stefan.net82 (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Fraps habt ihr in DiRT3 ?*

Ich hab 1 Fraps laufen, mehr ist auch nicht nötig

Nein, im Ernst:

Ich krieg im Schnitt 60 Frames per second @ HD und max settings. (16QAA)

Q9550@3,7GHz
GTX480
8GB Ram


----------



## Westfale_09 (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Fraps habt ihr in DiRT3 ?*

60 FPS  

System seht ihr unten 

Natürlich nur die höchsten Sachen eingestellt und ne Auflösung von 1680 x 1050


----------



## streetjumper16 (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Fraps habt ihr in DiRT3 ?*



stefan.net82 schrieb:


> Ich hab 1 Fraps laufen, mehr ist auch nicht nötig
> 
> Du meinst wahrscheinlich "Frames"...



Ouuu ja sorry da hab ich mich glatt verschrieben   Habe es geändert in FPS 

@ Westfale_09

sehr schön  Kannst ja noch die min. FPS dazu schreiben  

Iich finde das Game echt klasse! So eine geniale Grafik und dazu frisst es so wenig Performance <3

@ stefan.net82

Ja die FPS sind ja auch sehr schön !! Ich finde das Game wurde viel besser als DiRT2 programiert !!


----------



## stefan.net82 (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Fraps habt ihr in DiRT3 ?*

Fraps könnte man ja eigentlich auch schreiben...
...steht ja "für *Fra*mes *p*er *s*econd" 

Dirt3 rockt!


----------



## streetjumper16 (3. Juni 2011)

Habe nun im ersten Post meine FPS gepostet mit Bild


----------



## stefan.net82 (3. Juni 2011)

Nicht schlecht! Spielst du mit AA?


----------



## streetjumper16 (3. Juni 2011)

stefan.net82 schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht! Spielst du mit AA?



Ja ich spiele mit AA x8 und alles das Maximale 

Hab mal ein Bild ohne Crossfire hochgeladen


----------



## SESOFRED (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Fraps habt ihr in DiRT3 ?*



stefan.net82 schrieb:


> Ich hab 1 Fraps laufen, mehr ist auch nicht nötig
> 
> Nein, im Ernst:
> 
> ...


 
Dito habe ich auch ca.


----------



## debalz (11. Juli 2011)

Habe alles auf max. und mit 1920 x 1200 sind es immer ca 65 FPS


----------



## HAWX (11. Juli 2011)

Circa 50-60FPS alles auf max und 8xMSAA in 1680x1050.


----------



## Robonator (11. Juli 2011)

Mit meinen alten PC hatte ich bei allem auf Max ca 30-48 FPS 

GTS250 
E5200 @ 2x3.1ghz
4gb ddr2 Ram 


Hab aber auch nur n 19" und 1440x900 Auflösung.


----------



## Lexx (11. Juli 2011)

gestern erst gemacht, ergebnis: runde 86 fps.
alles auf max bei 1680x1050, system siehe sig.


----------



## Leandros (11. Juli 2011)

60 FPS, dauerhaft. 

Phenom II X4 965 @ 3.8 GHz
4 GiB DDR-3 RAM
HD 5870
1920x1080


----------



## SaKuL (11. Juli 2011)

ca. 80 alles auf Max. @ 1680x1050
Auf       i5-760 4GHz
           HD6950 2Gb Stock
           4Gb Ram


----------



## stimpi2k4 (14. Juli 2011)

Also bei mir funktioniert nur MSAA 8x sonst habe ich keine Bild.
Einstellung 1080p 8xAA max. 
Durschnitt exakt 84 Fps
Minimum genau 74 Fps


----------



## tobsel88 (14. Juli 2011)

Mit nem i5 2500K und ner HD6870 / 8GB Ram auf FullHD immer so 50-60FPS


----------



## hd5870 (15. Juli 2011)

System siehe Signatur, Spiel auf maximalen Details mit 8xAA knapp 65-70fps.


----------



## spionkaese (16. Juli 2011)

Fast immer genau 44 fps
bei 2x SSAA und nahezu Maximalen einstellungen (bis auf Stoff und Zuschauer)


----------



## Q!...deluxe (21. Juli 2011)

min. 86FPS max. 94FPS alle Settings auf max.


----------



## Hemoridé (29. Juli 2011)

Ca. 80 mit 1920x1080 und alles soch hoch wie es geht 
Catalyst 11.7


----------



## böhser onkel (31. Juli 2011)

30 Fps, 1920x1080

Max Settings


----------

